# Recording HDMI with multiple monitors.



## qwer (May 11, 2018)

Is there a way to record HDMI with multiple monitors? I tried Display Capture, but it only captured the display of my desktop and not of the HDMI.


----------



## dodgepong (May 11, 2018)

What do you mean by "record HDMI with multiple monitors"? If you just want to capture multiple monitors, you will need to add a display capture for each screen.


----------



## qwer (May 12, 2018)

i want to record console gaming with HDMI and two monitors on monitor 1 OBS and on monitor 2 the console gaming with HDMI. When I do display capture on monitor 2 (or display 1 in OBS) it only records the desktop and not the screen of my console.


----------



## Osiris (May 12, 2018)

Since the second monitor is not connected to your PC, how do you expect to capture it from your PC?
You need to use a capture card.


----------

